# theWord vs E-Sword Free Bible Software



## Apologist4Him

Hello, I'm looking for opinions on free Bible software. Mostly opinions about theWord. I used E-Sword for years and loved it, but since I started using theWord, I think it's a nice upgrade over E-Sword. I put together a collection of Van Til books for use in theWord, and I was blown away that it preserved all of the hyperlinks I created. The only downside I've found with theWord is a popup every time I start it up now, asking for donations, it's annoying but not a big deal for the blessing of using such amazing software. Here is a link to a site with many modules: TheWord Modules Library Anybody have links to additional sites with modules?


----------



## DMcFadden

You found the site I was planning to recommend. My "TheWord" collection numbers well over 2,000 volumes -- almost all of them FREE!

TheWord has some search capacities that improve over e-Sword. However, for ease of use, e-Sword is a VERY nice program and VERY fast. If you want to stick with free programs, these are the two best I have found.

A lot of the modules for TheWord are produced by fundamentalists with a dispensational bent. It would be great if some Reformed folks starting uploading and posting solid Reformed works. As it is, however, you can get a surprisingly nice collection of books.


----------



## Grillsy

What are some other advantages of theWord over Esword?


----------



## Apologist4Him

Grillsy said:


> What are some other advantages of theWord over Esword?



Here is a link to page listing some features: Best Bible software available, The Word! Features | Explore it's capabilities |

And here is a link to a comparison: DCox: Comparing theWord features besides e-Sword

There are a number of features in theWord not found in E-Sword. For example, you can highlight any resource, you can link any resource, turn strong's numbers, cross references, footnotes, morphological codes on or off in any bible translation. theWord also runs faster on my puter. Perhaps one of the best features is how easy it is to create modules.

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




DMcFadden said:


> You found the site I was planning to recommend. My "TheWord" collection numbers well over 2,000 volumes -- almost all of them FREE!
> 
> TheWord has some search capacities that improve over e-Sword. However, for ease of use, e-Sword is a VERY nice program and VERY fast. If you want to stick with free programs, these are the two best I have found.
> 
> A lot of the modules for TheWord are produced by fundamentalists with a dispensational bent. It would be great if some Reformed folks starting uploading and posting solid Reformed works. As it is, however, you can get a surprisingly nice collection of books.


 
Nice, you have a larger collection than me... Oh yeah I would love to find a Reformed website dedicated to Reformed modules...available for free download! I would start one myself if I had the means to do it.


----------



## Berean

Andrew how are the screen fonts in _theWord_? From many of the screen shots I've seen it looks a bit like it's running on Windows 3.1. Do they appear normal and smooth?

Screen shot: http://www.theword.net/files/screenshots/general-normal-2.png


----------



## Apologist4Him

Norm, I run theWord using Windows XP, see the attachment for a screenshot from my puter. Nvm, attachment is too small and low quality. The fonts look great and they are adjustable.


----------



## Berean

Thanks for the efforts, Andrew. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## DMcFadden

If you want to jump start your facility with theWord, check out the training vids @ The Word Bible Software Modules


----------



## Berean

Andrew, thanks again for bringing this great software to my attention. I actually prefer it over eSword due to its functionality, speed, and the endless ways you can customize it. Being able to go full-screen temporarily with any module is great. Fonts are totally adjustable and the layout is clean. I found the short training videos that Dennis posted to be very helpful in giving the new user a quick start.

This site has many resources (modules) that are Reformed. My 4shared - shared folder theWord Modules


----------



## TomVols

I've always preferred Online Bible

Online Bible North America

Very powerful. A friend of mine spent $500 on the Logos super-duper system, and ditched it for OLB. I've been using it for over 20 years.


----------

